# Notching / haunching machine for beaded face frames



## Jared Sankovich (Sep 21, 2019)

I built a semi automated notcher for building beaded cabinet face frames. Its based around a router with kreg notching bit and the pneumatics are controlled with a couple solenoids and a foot pedal. Overall really a simple design, but effective.

https://youtu.be/jjV2hB7MpH8

https://youtu.be/k58IAsGoMWE

https://youtu.be/V1sh0e7T_VY


----------



## Jared Sankovich (Sep 21, 2019)

I guess there aren't many people building beaded inset cabinetry here?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I make beaded face frames using the Kreg system, but not often enough to make something like what you have.

When I watched your video I was jealous as to how much you’ve speeded up the process. If I was a full time cabinet maker I’d ask you for plans on how to make one for myself. It’s cool, but you are right, most people build using overlay doors which would hide the bead so it isn’t done often.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I might have to do some of that in the future. My spouse wants me to re-work a commercial entertainment center with beaded frames like that. I am not eager to take it on - there are lots of other projects I would rather do first.


----------



## Jared Sankovich (Sep 21, 2019)

Terry Q said:


> I make beaded face frames using the Kreg system, but not often enough to make something like what you have.
> 
> When I watched your video I was jealous as to how much you’ve speeded up the process. If I was a full time cabinet maker I’d ask you for plans on how to make one for myself. It’s cool, but you are right, most people build using overlay doors which would hide the bead so it isn’t done often.


I really only build inset cabinets and mostly beaded, and so far this has ended up being a big time saver. No plans just kind of made it up as I went.

This is really just a homemade version of a commercial notcher from ritter or us concepts. Though those use a cutter head similar to the sommerfield cutters and can cut after beading.


----------



## Jared Sankovich (Sep 21, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I might have to do some of that in the future. My spouse wants me to re-work a commercial entertainment center with beaded frames like that. I am not eager to take it on - there are lots of other projects I would rather do first.


I'd rather build from the ground up than retrofit. Good luck either way.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Jared Sankovich said:


> I'd rather build from the ground up than retrofit. Good luck either way.


Me, too. That's what I wanted and recommended: build a new one that matches our needs. You gotta' pick your battles. Since I am not working on it at the moment (or any near term), the question is moot ... until she brings it up again and we have another discussion about what to do with it.


----------



## shortysty (May 1, 2020)

*great setup*

So I came across this on the internet and love it. I have the kreg system and hate it, too inaccurate and constant tweaking to keep consistent. I have had some actuators just laying around and cant wait to reproduce this and get some better production in my shop. Was looking for a little colab on my setup. Can you upload a couple more pictures of solenoid/ wiring setup?


----------

